# Herfs in So Cal?



## Realtor1 (May 1, 2006)

Any herfs going on in So Cal please let me know!

Thanks


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Realtor1 said:


> Any herfs going on in So Cal please let me know!
> 
> Thanks


ummm.. there's a small one coming up in july.....SoCal Se7en

If ya want to drive to San Diego we have the S.H.I.T herf every Thursday :w 
PM me if ya need more info..


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Theres a gathering on my patio the last Saturday of every month.
(had to cut back from the EVERY saturday gathering for the last 6 years)

Quite a few folks here have graced the patio at one time or another.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

poker said:


> Theres a gathering on my patio the last Saturday of every month.
> (had to cut back from the EVERY saturday gathering for the last 6 years)
> 
> Quite a few folks here have graced the patio at one time or another.


Cheers Kelly :al 
sounds like the SD crew will have to do another roadtrip soon


----------



## Realtor1 (May 1, 2006)

SDmate said:


> ummm.. there's a small one coming up in july.....SoCal Se7en
> 
> If ya want to drive to San Diego we have the S.H.I.T herf every Thursday :w
> PM me if ya need more info..


Let me know the time and place and I'll be there


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Realtor1 said:


> Let me know the time and place and I'll be there


here ya go read this 
I'll PM you some info


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Realtor1 said:


> Any herfs going on in So Cal please let me know!
> 
> Thanks


Where do you usually go herfing?


----------



## Realtor1 (May 1, 2006)

calistogey said:


> Where do you usually go herfing?


All over! I don't have a usual anymore. I used to go to a club in Fullerton but have since boycott the place over increased prices.

Now I travel to see new places and meet new people.


----------

